# xf86-input-virtualbox dont like kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r2

## arnelj

Hi,

I have trouble with my Gentoo client installation on virtualbox.

1. Virtualbox-guest-additions doesn't start correctly via the rc-update script, (put into rc-update with command rc-update add virtualbox-guest-additions defalult) , you have to add these commands afterwards:

   /usr/bin/VBoxClient --clipboard   

   /usr/bin/VBoxClient --autoresize

   /usr/bin/VBoxClient --seamless 

2. When using vboxmouse driver for the mouse in xorg.conf together with 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 kernel, the screen is not updating as it should. When you press the left button on the mouse to point at the Titlebar and then try to move the window, the window is not moving until you release the left button.

during start I got this message via dmesg when virtualbox-guest-additions try to start:

VBoxClient[4337]: segfault at 4d0 ip b7e9f7ed sp bfeab2e0 error 4 in libX11.so.6.2.0[b7e75000+eb000]

Any ideas how to fix these problems?

----------

## 01allein

 *arnelj wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have trouble with my Gentoo client installation on virtualbox.
> 
> 1. Virtualbox-guest-additions doesn't start correctly via the rc-update script, (put into rc-update with command rc-update add virtualbox-guest-additions defalult) , you have to add these commands afterwards:
> ...

 

----------

## arnelj

Hi,

thanks for the tip, but unfortunate the problem is still there even with the gentoo-source-2.6.29-r5 kernel.

My system is now:

Linux Vbox-gentoo 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #9 SMP Sun Jul 26 17:42:15 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6850 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Continuing with the troubleshooting...

----------

## 01allein

 *arnelj wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the tip, but unfortunate the problem is still there even with the gentoo-source-2.6.29-r5 kernel.
> 
> My system is now:
> ...

 

Please post your log error report.

Personally, I dont consider any one than virtualbox-ose

----------

## arnelj

Hi

here is the lst part of my dmesg output

```
ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801AA-ICH with STAC9700,83,84 at irq 9

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: hda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda2: journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly on device 3:2.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

udev: starting version 141

vboxadd: Successfully loaded version 3.0.2 (interface 0x00010004)

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

[drm] Initialized vboxvideo 1.0.0 20090303 on minor 0

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

vboxvfs: Successfully loaded version 3.0.2 (interface 0x00010004)

VBoxClient[4566]: segfault at 4d0 ip b7ef453d sp bf8e4c80 error 4 in libX11.so.6.2.0[b7eca000+e9000]

Vbox-gentoo ~ # 
```

Here is the last part of /var/log/messages

```
Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo ReiserFS: hda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo ReiserFS: hda2: using ordered data mode

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo ReiserFS: hda2: journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly on device 3:2.

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo udev: starting version 141

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo vboxadd: Successfully loaded version 3.0.2 (interface 0x00010004)

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo [drm] Initialized vboxvideo 1.0.0 20090303 on minor 0

Jul 27 02:23:22 Vbox-gentoo eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Jul 27 02:23:23 Vbox-gentoo vboxvfs: Successfully loaded version 3.0.2 (interface 0x00010004)

Jul 27 09:09:46 Vbox-gentoo -- MARK --

Jul 27 11:09:47 Vbox-gentoo rc-scripts: Failed to start VirtualBox guest additions

Jul 27 11:09:49 Vbox-gentoo VBoxClient[4566]: segfault at 4d0 ip b7ef453d sp bf8e4c80 error 4 in libX11.so.6.2.0[b7eca000+e9000]

Jul 27 11:09:56 Vbox-gentoo kdm: :0[4620]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

```

my libX11 has version 1.1.5

here is the lst part of /var/log/Xorg.o.log

```
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) Next line is added to allow vboxvideo_drv.so to appear as whitelisted driver

(II) The file referenced, is *NOT* loaded

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(EE) AIGLX error: vboxvideo does not export required DRI extension

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Setting screen physical size to 463 x 208

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Mouse0: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(**) Mouse0: Mouse Integration associated with screen 0

(II) Mouse0: On.

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "se"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "se"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) <default pointer>: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

I'm using vitrulabox-ose

----------

## arnelj

I have found a way around one of the problems.

By enabeling hal and xf86-input-evdev together with xorg-server 1.6.3, the problem with the mouse pointer has been resolved.

the problem with that the Virtualbox-guest-additions doesn't start correctly still remains.

----------

